# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Thomas Stearns Eliot

## Fiori

Thomas Stearns Eliot u lind më 26 shtator 1888 dhe vdiq më 4 janar 1965, poet, dramaturg dhe kritik letrar. Lindi në Amerikë, por u zhvendos në Britaninë e Madhe në vitin 1914 në moshën 25-vjeçare, por u bë shtetas britanik vetëm në moshën 39-vjeçare. Mori Çmimin Nobel në vitin 1948. 

Shkroi poemat:

 "Kënga e dashurisë së J. Alfred Prufrok"
 "Toka e shkretë"
"Katër kuartetet"

Dramat :
 "Vrasje në katedrale", 
"Mbremja e Pijeve - The Cocktail Party "

Vepra me të cilën u prezantua në shqip pas periudhës së ndalimit, madje në dy variante përkthimi nga Rudolf Marku dhe Ukë Buçpapaj, është "Tokë e shkretë", që për herë të parë do të botohej në vitin 1922.

 Ishte periudhë e vështirë në jetën personale, martesa mund të quhej e dështuar dhe vuante nga kriza nervore. "Toka e shkretë" është lexuar shpesh si një vepër që shpreh zhgënjimin e pasluftës. Kohë përpara se vepra të botohej në formën e librit, Eliot e distancoi veten nga vizioni i dëshpëruar i poemës. "Toka e shkretë", nuk është një nga ato vepra që mund të lexohen pa një sfond leximi paraprirës mbi fenë, qytetërimin, historinë etj. Mes vargjesh këmbehen folësit, vendet, kohët, kulturat. Konsiderohet si një plotësim në vargje i "Uliksit" të James Joyces, që doli në të njëjtin vit.

 Ndër frazat më të famshme të tij janë "Prilli është muaji më mizor", "Do ta shoh frikën tënde në një grusht pluhur".

_Shekulli_

------------
*Vajza që qan*

O quam te memorem virgo...

Qëndron mbi më të lartin shesh të shkallareve--
Mbështetur në një shtambë parku--
Të endet, të endet rrezedielli mes flokëve--
Ti përqafon lulet e tua me një përlindje të dhimbur--
I përplas ato deri përdhe dhe rihyn
Në sytë e tua me një zëmëratë arratisur:
Por të endet, të endet rrezedielli mes flokëve.
Ndaj unë duhet të ta kisha larguar,
Ndaj unë duhet të të ngrija pikëlluar,
Që ai të shkonte
Si shpirti që le trupin copë e shkretuar,
Si mendja në trupin që ka merituar.
Duhet të gjeja
Rrugën më pakrahasim të lehtë dhe të shkathët,
Rrugën që për të dy të kishte kuptim,
Të thjeshtë dhe të pabesë si një qeshje e duarshtrëngim.
Ajo bëri tutje, por me ajrin vjeshtak
Ndrydhi imagjinatën time shumë ditë,
Shumë ditë dhe shumë orë:
Flokët e saj përmbi krahë dhe krahët plot me lule.
Dhe unë çuditesha si ja kishin kaluar bashkë!
Unë duhet të kisha humbur ndonjë gjest a pozim.
Ndonjëherë këto përsiatje ende më habisin
Mesnatën e shqetësuar dhe mbasdites në pushim.

Perkthehu Diabolis



*Mëngjesi në dritare*

Ata po trokasin pjatat e mëngjesit në kuzhinat e qilarëve,
Dhe përgjatë cepave të shkelur të rrugës
Unë jam në dijeni të shpirtrave të lagësht të shërbyesve 
Lastaruar pa shpresë në rafshet e portave.

Valët e kafenjta të mjegullës përdredhin tek unë
Fytyra të ndrydhura nga fundi i rrugës,
Dhe lotë nga një kalimtare me fund të përbaltur
Një buzëqeshje paqëllim që pezullohet në ajër
Dhe shuhet përgjatë kulmeve ndër çatitë.

Perkthehu Diabolis

------------


p.s. Po kerkoja sot ne forum dhe me beri pershtypje qe nuk gjeta nje teme per Eliot. Sepse isha e sigurt se kisha lexuar dicka per te ketu. Nq se gjeni ndonje teme tjeter mbi te ne forum, do ju lutesha te me dergonit nje lidhje (link).

----------


## Diabolis

Eliot

Hipopotami

Similiter et omnes revereantur Diaconos, ut mandatum Jesu Christi; et Episcopum, ut Jesum Christum, existentem filium Patris; Presbyteros autem, ut concilium Dei et conjunctionem Apostolorum. Sine his Ecclesia non vocatur; de quibus suadeo vos sic habeo. 
***************** S. IGNATII AD TRALLIANOS
And when this epistle is read among you, cause that it be read 
also in the church of the Laodiceans.


Hipopotami vithegjërë
pushon më bark në batak;
ndonëse i fortë duket për të tërë,
ai është veçse mish dhe gjak.

Mishi dhe gjaku: i dobët, i pambrojtur,
i ndjeshëm nga goditja nervore;
ndërsa Kisha e Vërtetë është e pamposhtur
se ngrihet mbi themele shkëmbore.

Hipoja këmbshtrembër shkon drizë më drizë
në kërkim të të mirave materiale,
ndërsa Kishës së Vërtetë s'i duhet të lëvizë
për të mbledhur të ardhurat në pare.

'Potami kurrë s'mund ta këpusë prej degës
mangon në të mangos pemë;
por frutat e shegës dhe të pjeshkës,
për fresk të Kishës, vijnë detit të përtejmë.

Zëri i hipos në kohën për shumim
tradhëton me epje të ngjirura që çuditin,
por për çdo javë ne dëgjojmë ç'gëzim
ka Kisha e bërë një me Zotin.

Dita e hipopotamit si prej doze
është gjumë; natën ai shkon për gjueti;
Zoti punon në rrugë misterioze-
Kisha mund të flejë dhe hajë njëheri.

E pashë potamin me sytë e mij
me krahë të zbresë nga savanat e lagështa,
dyzina ëngjëjsh këndojnë rreth tij,
Lavdi për Zotin, në hosana zëlarta.

Gjaku i qengjit atë ka për ta larë
dhe krahët do t'ja palosë si hyjni,
në mes shënjtorëve ka për tu parë
duke luajtur me harpën e artë në gji.

I bardhë sa bora do të lahet, toç,
me ç'kanë kutitë e virgjëreshave dëshmore,
ndërsa Kisha e Vërtetë mbetet përposh
mbështjellë në mjegullën e vjetër moçalore.

----------

